# Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven



## Sharky1 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

will nächste Jahr zwischen Cuxhaven und Helgoland mein Glück beim Wrackangel auf Dorsch versuchen. Weiß einer ein paar gute Stellen (GPS Positionen).


----------



## Wegberger (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

41° 44′ N, 49° 57′ W :q


----------



## Hybrid (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Moin.

Natürlich wird Dir das hier keiner ernsthaft mitteilen, aber generell kann man sagen: je weiter raus Du fährtst umso besser.

Du wirst neben Fischern und Seehunden Dein versuchen müssen, einige Rückschläge erleben und feststellen, daß es ab und zu Wracks gibt an denen heute ein recht ordentlicher Bestand vorhanden ist und morgen alles wie leergefischt scheint.  

LG H.


----------



## Sharky1 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Natürlich wird Dir das hier keiner ernsthaft mitteilen, aber generell kann man sagen: je weiter raus Du fährtst umso besser.
> 
> ...



Moin Hybrid

Ja, mache haben Angst das nichts mehr übrig bleibt.

Gruß Winni


----------



## Sharky1 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



Wegberger schrieb:


> 41° 44′ N, 49° 57′ W :q




Sieht vielversprechend aus.#6


----------



## Wegberger (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Hallo #h

einfach Helgoland backbord liegen lassen und noch ein paar Sm weiter :q


----------



## Roter Piranha (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Ich würde mich da gerne anschließen beim angeln.#h
Kenne aber auch keine stellen dort.  Hab mal im nebenfahrwasser hier bei uns direkt vor der einfahrt geangelt,leider nur 1 biss gehabt, aber das war wenigstens ein richtig guter dicker großer Aal.


----------



## Sharky1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da gerne anschließen beim angeln.#h
> Kenne aber auch keine stellen dort.  Hab mal im nebenfahrwasser hier bei uns direkt vor der einfahrt geangelt,leider nur 1 biss gehabt, aber das war wenigstens ein richtig guter dicker großer Aal.



Wenn die Schlengel rauskommen werde ich mein Boot zu Wasser lassen. Dann können wir mal ne runde Schleppen mit Sideplaner und Downrigger Richtung Helgoland. Mal sehn was.. oder überhaupt was anbeißt.
Lust dazu????


----------



## Roter Piranha (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Da muss ich nicht lange überlegen.  Da bin ich dabei :vik:


----------



## Carptigers (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Hey Sharky, ich habe gefühlt alle Wracks, die da um die Ecke liegen. Hast nicht zufällig ein Humminbird Echiolot, so dass ich dir die Daten per SD card geben kann?


----------



## Sharky1 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Sharky, ich habe gefühlt alle Wracks, die da um die Ecke liegen. Hast nicht zufällig ein Humminbird Echiolot, so dass ich dir die Daten per SD card geben kann?



Ne... hab Echolot Lowrance und aktuelle digitale Seekarte auf Laptop.


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Mmh hab ein garmin Plotter, das wird wohl auch nichts.


----------



## mattes (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Da wo ihr hinwollt ist eh verbrannte Erde  ! Fisch wird weit draussen in der deutschen Bucht gefangen .


----------



## Sharky1 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



mattes schrieb:


> Da wo ihr hinwollt ist eh verbrannte Erde  ! Fisch wird weit draussen in der deutschen Bucht gefangen .



Versuch mach klug  wenn das Wetter mitspielt und von der Zeit geht*s dann Richtung Steingrund. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden. Anschließend Helgoland zum Tanken#g und dann zurück.
Das ist schon echt sch... da wohnt man so nah am Wasser und muss doch soweit fahren.


----------



## mattes (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Was willst du da denn ? Auf Steingrund kannst du im Sommer bei harter Tide Makrelen fangen , sonst gibt es da nur Baby-Kabeljau ! Wenn du große Kabeljau fangen willst , muss du westlich und nordwestlich von Helgoland .


----------



## Hybrid (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Warum, bitte erklär das doch mal - ich würde da gerne was zu unseren Mini-Dorsch-Beständen hirter Norderney ableiten....

Danke
H.


----------



## mattes (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Weil sich dort gut verstecken können . Auf Steingrund haben wir nie große Kabeljau gefangen , die ersten brauchbaren gabs auf der Loreleybank und Düne Ost ,zu bestimmten Zeiten war natürlich das Hummerschutzgebiet top , das ist heute von den Seehunden kahlgefressen . Im Prinzip kann man sagen , je nordwestlicher du von Helgoland kommst umso mehr und größer die Fische .


----------



## Sharky1 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Dann gehts zur Loreley-B. und Düne-O. Wenn dann nichts zuholen ist, dann geht's im Sommer nur noch auf Makrelen.


----------



## offense80 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Makrele am leichten Geschirr macht auch riesen Spaß :k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Carassius venator (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*



offense80 schrieb:


> Makrele am leichten Geschirr macht auch riesen Spaß :k:k:k:k:k



STIMMT -
bringt aber meistens nicht soviel, wenn man (durch Zufall) mal wieder im Schwarm ist.

Da heißt es, raus mit den Makis über die Bordwand und zurück mit dem "Tannenbaum" (Makrelenfliegen) ins Wasser!

Damit die Fischkiste gefüllt ist und sich der Ausflug auch ein wenig lohnt - nur z.B. drei Makrelen im Räucherofen sehen ein bißchen mager aus.

Dann noch - bei REAL-Kauf gibt es z.Z. richtig große Makrelen als TK-Ware 
(wer nix auf dem Wasser abgekriegt hat     ).


.


----------



## mattes (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wrackangeln Nordsee vor Cuxhaven*

Makrelen gibts ja bekanntlich im Sommer , Kabeljau kannst  du so ab Mai fangen , das Frühjahr ist zwecklos jedenfalls um Helgoland da fängst du erst Fisch wenn das Wasser 6 Grad hat .


----------

